# Anyone have the Oris Big Crown Pointer in 36mm



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I was at a watch shop recently and came across the Oris Big Crown Pointer in 36mm. I knew they made the green dial, which I like but not enough to buy due to not liking green dials that much, but didn't know they did black also in 36mm. Well needless to say I LOVE the black dial. Tried it on and it's simply great. The small size which fits my smaller wrist just fine, the vintage vibe, those hands, that bezel and the reasonable price. I think I am going to need one of these. I'm going to be calling my 2 Oris AD's and see what kinda deal I can get. I have a feeling I will have one next week

So, anyone else have one? What are your thought? How has the ownership experience been?

Thanks


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, i have this one from the mid nineties and it still ticks and tells the time so they are right up there for me!

and for those that have seen my photo before, i am sorry! I will take another....soon!


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Don’t own one but was thinking about it. How did you feel about the 17mm lug width?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

It has 17mm lugs? Ha, never knew. Original strap worn till it died, then another, then another, then this whatever it is on a deployant cut to fit! It looked better when done and is now in dire need of replacement.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Carl.1 said:


> Well, i have this one from the mid nineties and it still ticks and tells the time so they are right up there for me!
> 
> and for those that have seen my photo before, i am sorry! I will take another....soon!
> 
> View attachment 13874855


Yep the resissue looks just as good. Congrats on a long lasting watch


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Don't own one but was thinking about it. How did you feel about the 17mm lug width?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't bother me at all. There are so many good strapmakers these days that pretty much any size/color is possible and decent prices. I'm thinking a nylon strap would be excellent for summer and leather for winter


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've had this one (40mm) for about 4 years. I love this watch! The guilloche dial is beautifully designed and manufactured. The bracelet is also very nice. Just a great trouble free watch!

Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine is 36mm, it was my 1st mechanical, I don't wear it so often because I prefer my larger watches now.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have both the 36mm and 40mm version of this watch. For my 6.75" wrist the smaller version is the more versatile of the two. I also think it's one of the better and more unique aviation style watches going. I tend to like this model on slightly thicker, more rustic leather straps as they seem to suit the vibe better. A small bonus is the oversized crown. Not only does it make the watch a bit more purposeful looking (in keeping with its origins), the chunkiness makes it a tactile pleasure to wind. Bigger bonus: the pointer date is a terrific complication that adds a lot of fun to owning this watch. Here's my 36mm model on a Toshi cordovan strap:









I just noticed I have the previous generation of this watch. While the two watches are similar enough that my experience should be relevant to your post, there are at least some differences:

1) Lug width on the older model is 18mm. I'm pretty certain I'd continue to like this case profile and the increased access to aftermarket straps over the new 17mm width.

2) Minor changes to the dial. I think the font looks better on the new model, but tend like a little writing below the hands as I think it balances out the dial and looks more vintage-y. The faux patina seems more pronounced on the newer model as well. I wish I could check this but don't have access to most of my watches at the moment.

3) It looks like the newer model you posted has a sapphire crystal while the previous versions used Plexiglas. Not sure how you feel about that...I favor the plastic crystal for the same reason it's preferred on the Speedmaster Pro, but again, that's just me.

Noting this is just one fella's opinion, but given the differences pointed out in my edit, I'd recommend seeking out the older model - which are still easy enough to find NOS or in good condition - over the newer version Oris is offering.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry for the second post, but I think you may have posted an image of the 40mm Pointer Date. I could be wrong, but it think this is what the 36mm version currently looks like:









I kept my first post intact to avoid extra confusion, but if you are looking at the current Pointer Date at your AD much of what I wrote still stands. The main differences are:

1) *New dial/(and maybe) hands*. I really like the new dial and what seem to be slimmer hands. The look is cleaner/more elegant. I'd miss the old crescent shaped pointer hand.
2) *17mm lug width *on new model. This would be a stumbling block as even with a sub-7 inch wrist that seems a little small - especially for a more tool-ish watch...however retro inspired. Such a thin strap might make the watch look a little too slight.
3) *Sapphire* on new vs. Plexiglas on old. I think Plexiglas is a nice/rare touch...especially on a vintage style aviation watch.

Point number one makes this a closer call than on the first pass, but for me it's still two out of three in favor of the older model. That new dial is awfully nice though...


----------



## brandon640 (Jul 23, 2015)

Had a chance to try one on at an AD the other day. I love the smaller case size but wish the lug width was 18mm.

They made the 17mm strap taper too...to about 14 or 15mm.

* 6.5 inch wrist pictured here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Such a great looking watch. I was so close to getting this before I picked up my 65.


----------



## Axel Brass (Apr 10, 2019)

As an FYI there are two straps, one for men and another for women. Look for the "G" at the end which stands for gentleman.

I had the 40mm blue but sold it to my brother (my wrist is too small) and purchased the above green with the bracelet. Love the watch.

The straps from Oris are very high quality and my favourite. With the quick release I've ordered (should arrive in a few weeks) both the women and men's leather so my wife can wear it too.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

ljb187 said:


> I have both the 36mm and 40mm version of this watch. For my 6.75" wrist the smaller version is the more versatile of the two. I also think it's one of the better and more unique aviation style watches going. I tend to like this model on slightly thicker, more rustic leather straps as they seem to suit the vibe better. A small bonus is the oversized crown. Not only does it make the watch a bit more purposeful looking (in keeping with its origins), the chunkiness makes it a tactile pleasure to wind. Bigger bonus: the pointer date is a terrific complication that adds a lot of fun to owning this watch. Here's my 36mm model on a Toshi cordovan strap:
> 
> View attachment 13880785
> 
> ...


Oh...I love these earlier iterations. I like the case design better, that the bezel is larger than current (at least on the 40mm version) and does not sink into the lugs, the dial design and font better, and the fuller crescent of the red pointer date. To me this design looks more vintage and tool-ish which I find really appealing. Your mention of 18mm lugs also a major plus. My only wish would be for sapphire. I want to like the look of the new iterations but I just can't when I look at the earlier versions.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

brandon640 said:


> Had a chance to try one on at an AD the other day. I love the smaller case size but wish the lug width was 18mm.
> 
> They made the 17mm strap taper too...to about 14 or 15mm.
> 
> ...


I have 6.5" wrists as well. This size looks great. Not helping!


----------

